# Benefit for Adam Ladd of Ladd's Evil Acres in MI



## Gallows_meat (Mar 14, 2014)

On september 19th, four haunted attractions including my own will be throwing a benefit hayride for the family of Adam Ladd of Ladd's Evil Acres, who passed away tragically this spring. Located at 3481 W. Bacon rd, Hillsdale, Mi, 49242

To quote DarkSyde Acres Haunted House--

"On September 19th, 4 Haunted Attractions will be Joining Forces in one location in Memorial of a Brother lost to soon. The Haunted Crews of Ladds Evil Acres, DarkSyde Acres, The BoneYard, and Corpse Barn will be coming together for ONE LAST HAYRIDE at Ladds Evil Acres in Memory of Adam Ladd. Be sure to join us all as we pay our respect to a great man by doing what he loved to do.... Scaring the Pee out folks JUST LIKE YOU! More details to come soon."

https://www.facebook.com/2376135355...37613535572/10154375476850573/?type=1&theater


----------



## Gallows_meat (Mar 14, 2014)

Tomorrow night! Stop by if you're in the area.


----------

